# Dana pissed off ***Observation**Spoilers***



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

****Spoilers***












How pissed off do you have to be to not get into the ring to put the belt back on the champion


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

They didn't announce the scorecards either


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah ... man this was mentioned in another thread - I didn't even notice. I hate this "it won't happen next time" bullshit, f8ck off. I just can't get over how disrespectful he was ...


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

hvendlor said:


> They didn't announce the scorecards either


That part I don't get?


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

How can Dana sell anderson as much next time, hes up and down..

anderson lost a fan or two tonight. i just dont know if im one of them people... who am i kidding, i will be dying to see him fight GSP!!!!! he wont do that to GSP


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

GarethUFC said:


> How can Dana sell anderson as much next time, hes up and down..
> 
> *anderson lost a fan or two tonight. * i just dont know if im one of them people... who am i kidding, i will be dying to see him fight GSP!!!!! he wont do that to GSP


Oh trust me, it's a lot more than that.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

can i get a video of the penn fight somewhere? I saw every fight but that because I had a emergency and had to step out :'(

I dont want to wait another 2.5 hours to see it again on my tv


----------



## cimufc1990 (Oct 27, 2009)

say all you want about gsp, but you'll never see him showboating like that it's just plain disrespectful.


----------



## PayneTrain (Apr 10, 2010)

Very strange match for silva. I think they should throw him in with a few heavyweights just so we get to watch an actual fight with him.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Bloody pissed!

I imagine dana could have stroked out and such.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You could also hear Dana screaming, 'Come on!' cageside, lol. Pissed? I'd say so.

You have to think about how important a PPV this was for the UFC and MMA. Andy did his sport no favors tonight.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

PayneTrain said:


> Very strange match for silva. I think they should throw him in with a few heavyweights just so we get to watch an actual fight with him.


This.

Too bad he's Cigano's teammate.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I love having a guy like Dana White in charge that tells it like it is. He is gonna go mental, and I can't wait to see it. Just tell the fucker to move up and drop the belt. Put him in against a top striker and lets go. Maybe I can enjoy having Anderson around again.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

From Ariel Helwani (who was there live) Twitter - "Dana threw down the title and left in the 4th round."


----------



## bugsy_0088 (Jun 3, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> From Ariel Helwani (who was there live) Twitter - "Dana threw down the title and left in the 4th round."


wow if that actually happened thats crazy. He musta been so pissed i really wanna see this post fight conference now anyone know what time its on eastern time


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

I cannot blame Dana, He showcases Silva as the pinnacle of MMA skills to every other org out there and instead Silva showcases his dancing skills to everyone.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> From Ariel Helwani (who was there live) Twitter - "Dana threw down the title and left in the 4th round."



oh snap


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> From Ariel Helwani (who was there live) Twitter - "Dana threw down the title and left in the 4th round."


Wow that's awesome ROFL. Honestly, I'm not sure how they could have expected him to go in there and just dismantle Maia. It was basically screaming at them "HEY, THIS IS GONNA BE SILVA LEITES II" or at least that's what it was doing to me lol. Whatever, I'm glad the LW division was rattled tonight !


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> From Ariel Helwani (who was there live) Twitter - "Dana threw down the title and left in the 4th round."


that is awesome


----------



## 219rolling (Apr 10, 2010)

Anderson really upset me at the performance he put in today. Not only did he not even try to fight. He also disrespected the fans, Maia, and the UFC. Dana White has every reason to be upset. Anderson did not act like a champion today. He acted like an attention deprived five year old. Thats not something you want to be the face of your orginization.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

gosuu said:


> Wow that's awesome ROFL. Honestly, I'm not sure how they could have expected him to go in there and just dismantle Maia. It was basically screaming at them "HEY, THIS IS GONNA BE SILVA LEITES II" or at least that's what it was doing to me lol. Whatever, I'm glad the LW division was rattled tonight !


Except in Silva vs. Leites they spun it like Leites was to blame for the snoozefest (and rightfully so). I really dont see how you can put all of the blame Maia for that boring fight. He was pushing the pressure and threw more punches than Silva did.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Pathetic performance. I hoped the judges gave Maia the win out of sheer spite. I can't imagine how pissed Dana is.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

more from ariel twitter 

the highlight : *DW - I don't want to see GSP vs. Silva after tonight. Silva might be the first champion fighting on a prelim. I don't want to see that sh*t*



> # For something like this happen, I honestly ... I apologize and I embarrassed -- DW less than 20 seconds ago via web
> # DW apologizes to first-time reporter for what he saw tonight less than a minute ago via web
> # DW -- I wouldnt come here if I was (anderson)


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> From Ariel Helwani (who was there live) Twitter - "Dana threw down the title and left in the 4th round."


Wow ... interesting.



Don$ukh said:


> I cannot blame Dana, He showcases Silva as the pinnacle of MMA skills to every other org out there and instead Silva showcases his dancing skills to everyone.


Too much capoiera.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Guymay said:


> more from ariel twitter
> 
> the highlight : *DW - I don't want to see GSP vs. Silva after tonight. Silva might be the first champion fighting on a prelim. I don't want to see that sh*t*


ROFLS


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

Dana is pissed, there will be no GSP/silva matchup.
The last thing they need is Silva defending 2 titles.

Silva is now the biggest prick in the sport.
Clowning around is funny for 5 seconds, but not the entire round. :thumbsdown:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

if Dana is so pissed he should either 

1) fight himself to know wtf its like to come in injured (BJ) or to gas out (Andy) and proceed to catch a beating ill enjoy watching

2) Script all the fights so we can have our "entertainment" and just be full fledged sports entertainment instead of sports


3) STFU


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

You guys can see Dana's opinions on our twitter, I've retweeted everything Helwani said about it.


----------



## JMAT (May 15, 2009)

wtf is a twitter?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

twitter is what tweeting is which is what twitter is used for


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

JMAT said:


> wtf is a twitter?


Anyone? :confused02:


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

anderson silva seriously lost a huge fan in me after that fight...i'm sure i'll enjoy his fights when he starts fighting again, but i wont be as strong a supporter as i was before.

he's a fuckin posser, how can you be so respectful before the match and after the fight, a basically demascalite, and be so desrespectful to maia during the fight....i'm sure maia would have rathered have been knocked the **** out, than have that done to him, silva is a piece of shit for that.

and that bitch cost me 1200 dollars on the final leg a 4 man parlay, cus i had him to win by ko/tko...I wouldn't be surprised if that disgraceful **** got payed off to go to desision. **** you, u cuunt, i'd like to stomp his face whil he sleeps for that, i'm so annoyed right now


----------



## deadly3 (Aug 6, 2008)

alizio said:


> if Dana is so pissed he should either
> 
> 1) fight himself to know wtf its like to come in injured (BJ) or to gas out (Andy) and proceed to catch a beating ill enjoy watching
> 
> ...


Finally, someone who knows anything about MMA.
some people just dont get it.
it was an open arena aswell (stupid idea)


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

if he was going to gas he should not of played around for three rounds, dana has every right to be pissed


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

deadly3 said:


> Finally, someone who knows anything about MMA.
> some people just dont get it.
> it was an open arena aswell (stupid idea)


if he wouldn't have danced around for the whole fuckin 2 first rounds, maybe he wouldn't have been so tired...or maybe if he woulda finished maia in the 1st round like he should have, instead of fuckin around like a little school girl....i didn't pay 50 fuckin dollars to watch him dance, his job is to fuckin fight, no need to get maia off his game or force something, he knows his striking is way above maia's, just finish the fight, i payed to watch you FIGHT.

put him in a fight with kongo, mir, shogun, or bones, or just leave him him off the card, i don't wanta pay money for that shit.


----------



## deadly3 (Aug 6, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> if he wouldn't have danced around for the whole fuckin 2 first rounds, maybe he wouldn't have been so tired...or maybe if he woulda finished maia in the 1st round like he should have, instead of fuckin around like a little school girl....i didn't pay 50 fuckin dollars to watch him dance, his job is to fuckin fight, no need to get maia off his game or force something, he knows his striking is way above maia's, just finish the fight, i payed to watch you FIGHT.
> 
> put him in a fight with kongo, mir, shogun, or bones, or just leave him him off the card, i don't wanta pay money for that shit.


I understand, but he didnt do it to disrespect maia, it was all technique, he was trying to make maia strike so he can counter on it + he was insecure cuz maia is so good on the ground, shit happens even for people like andy..


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Wow ... interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much capoiera.


I lol'd @ capoiera


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Honestly, how on earth did Silva gas in the 3rd AND REMAIN GASSED throughout the 4th AND 5th?? He semi-attacked in the 1st/2nd and then began screaming/dancing - if this is what got him gassed, damn man - shameful.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

deadly3 said:


> I understand, but he didnt do it to disrespect maia, it was all technique, he was trying to make maia strike so he can counter on it + he was insecure cuz maia is so good on the ground, shit happens even for people like andy..


i understand what your saying, but i'm saying he didn't need to that kinda shit with maia, maia has below average stand-up at best, he doesn't need to fool maia...he should have just took him out, maia was like a fish out of water, you don't need to fool him for a counter, you just take the fish out, it was uncalled for, andy knew maia had no chance on the feet, he was just being a desrespectful bit.ch and there was no excuse for it....if it was vitor, franklin, or someone that was known for there stand-up i would agree with you, but were talking about demian maia, nate took him out in seconds, anderson shouldn't have let this out the first.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

JoshKnows46 said:


> put him in a fight with kongo, mir, shogun, or bones, or just leave him him off the card, i don't wanta pay money for that shit.


Would love to see AS vs Shogun or Bones, or any decent HW, but the 2 LHW's would be very competitive (50/50'ish) fights IMO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

deadly3 said:


> I understand, but he didnt do it to disrespect maia, it was all technique, he was trying to make maia strike so he can counter on it + he was insecure cuz maia is so good on the ground, shit happens even for people like andy..


Give me a break, Andy was completely in control and completely comfortable, he was just being an ass. He has even said he was doing it because he thought Maia was disrespectful.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Honestly, how on earth did Silva gas in the 3rd AND REMAIN GASSED throughout the 4th AND 5th?? He semi-attacked in the 1st/2nd and then began screaming/dancing - if this is what got him gassed, damn man - shameful.


 overtraining, not used to fighting outdoors?? injury coming in??

could be so many things.

he didnt just "semi attack"... watch that round, he was showing crazy movement and techniques that literally NOBODY ELSE IN THE WORLD can do.

ppl just want KOs and nothing else. fans are so fickle.

he gassed and i was disappointed, no more so then i was disappointed that he was fighting a jabroni like Maia and thats saying something cuz Maia is definately a top MW. Andy just makes top guys look like Jabroni's. it what he does.

he gassed out and acted like a fool, thats the only crappy parts of his performance IMO. he still showed me things nobody else in the sport or likely on earth can do.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Freiermuth said:


> Would love to see AS vs Shogun or Bones, or any decent HW, but the 2 LHW's would be very competitive (50/50'ish) fights IMO.


I would be cheering heavily for Shogun to wreck Silva.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you people honestly think Silva was gassed or are you just desperately trying to find a reason to why he did what he did? The "gassing" prediction is most likely complete falacy.


----------



## deadly3 (Aug 6, 2008)

alizio said:


> overtraining, not used to fighting outdoors?? injury coming in??
> 
> could be so many things.
> 
> ...


^^^
AMEN TO THAT!!
great words


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Do you people honestly think Silva was gassed or are you just desperately trying to find a reason to why he did what he did? The "gassing" prediction is most likely complete falacy.


I agree, guys don't bounce around like that when they are gassed. Watch TUF when they go into the third when guys gas hard they become lead footed. Anderson was doing a Kalib Starnes impression in the 5th to the point the ref had to warn him. It wasn't gas it was his complete disrespect for Maia the fans everyone.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I agree, guys don't bounce around like that when they are gassed. Watch TUF when they go into the third when guys gas hard they become lead footed. Anderson was doing a Kalib Starnes impression in the 5th to the point the ref had to warn him. It wasn't gas it was his complete disrespect for Maia the fans everyone.


 guys dont move naturally as fast as silva. is it beyond belief that even gassed he is alot faster then most ppl??

moving around gassed is worlds different then engaging and throwing strikes.... when i boxed i would move like crazy when i was gassed and try to engage a clinch when possible and im not 1/10th the natural athlete Anderson is.

Im pretty sure he was gassed. Why would he want to diss the fans??


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

alizio said:


> overtraining, not used to fighting outdoors?? injury coming in??
> 
> could be so many things.
> 
> ...


Its not about not scoring a KO, its about coming to fight. Not to dance, not to mock, not to run, but to fight. I don't pay $45 to watch a champion dick around for 25 minutes. I expect, as we all should, a champion to perform up to standards. GSP didn't finish his last opponent, but he worked, stayed on him, and was constantly busy for 25 minutes. Silva doesn't do the same. Hes a punk.


----------



## deadly3 (Aug 6, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I agree, guys don't bounce around like that when they are gassed. Watch TUF when they go into the third when guys gas hard they become lead footed. Anderson was doing a Kalib Starnes impression in the 5th to the point the ref had to warn him. It wasn't gas it was his complete disrespect for Maia the fans everyone.


that was his way of trying to make maia to strike, it went well in the first 2 rounds, look at maia's face, everyone has his bad day, even anderson, dont look for only knockouts.. im not saying it was a bad day for him, it was but if you are ignoring all he has done in his mma career and only looking at 1 fight that was a bad night for him, then u need to think again


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Its not about not scoring a KO, its about coming to fight. Not to dance, not to mock, not to run, but to fight. I don't pay $45 to watch a champion dick around for 25 minutes. I expect, as we all should, a champion to perform up to standards. GSP didn't finish his last opponent, but he worked, stayed on him, and was constantly busy for 25 minutes. Silva doesn't do the same. Hes a punk.


 i thought up til the middle of the 2nd, Anderson was giving the fans what they wanted. what i wanted. A striking clinic.

im sure he could have finished him, but he was proving a point and Demian was scared shitless and didnt engage so it mad Anderson mad and he wasted alot of energy mocking and showboating Demian.

Bring on Belfort or w/e Striker you want. Dont you guys see?? thats what Anderson wants. Guys he can KO who will fight with him.

He was excited and looking like the best fighter on earth, then he got stupid and blew his load showing off and mocking.

If Maia was anywhere close in skill he could have pushed the pace and tried to capitilize and see if Silva was gassed or not.

guess we wont know for sure. now ppl wanna "punish" anderson by giving him fights he wants?? lol smart thinking


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

alizio said:


> guys dont move naturally as fast as silva. is it beyond belief that even gassed he is alot faster then most ppl??
> 
> moving around gassed is worlds different then engaging and throwing strikes.... when i boxed i would move like crazy when i was gassed and try to engage a clinch when possible and im not 1/10th the natural athlete Anderson is.
> 
> Im pretty sure he was gassed. Why would he want to diss the fans??


So did he gas in the first minute? Because that is all he did for the next 24.


----------



## deadly3 (Aug 6, 2008)

Toxic said:


> So did he gas in the first minute? Because that is all he did for the next 24.


really? i think you should look at maia's face again..
all th dancing wasnt for mocking it was to make maia strike so andy can counter.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Personally I don't care that Silva makes a mockery of other fighters. I find it rather pathetic that he can dance, run or stand there bobbing his head around and that his opposition can't do a damn thing about it. Put him in with some real fighters, not these pretenders.

If you can't beat him playing it safe then go all out like Griffin did, either you will wake up in a few seconds or you might get lucky. I am tired of seeing these fighters fight to the safe loss, be a man and go out swinging. Charge him, throw some fancy combination you would never normally try, just do something. Don't just stand there and lose.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

nvm delete please


----------



## deadly3 (Aug 6, 2008)

Guymay said:


> thing are getting hotter
> refuses to talk one on one with Dana


what's the quote about?
more details please


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

deadly3 said:


> really? i think you should look at maia's face again..
> all th dancing wasnt for mocking it was to make maia strike so andy can counter.


Wanting to taunt the guy into striking so you can counter makes sense if your fighting a guy like Cote. I can at least understand it there since there is a risk in the stand up. Silva was landing everything at will and could have clearly finished Maia almost anytime he wanted.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Personally I don't care that Silva makes a mockery of other fighters. I find it rather pathetic that he can dance, run or stand there bobbing his head around and that his opposition can't do a damn thing about it. Put him in with some real fighters, not these pretenders.
> 
> If you can't beat him playing it safe then go all out like Griffin did, either you will wake up in a few seconds or you might get lucky. I am tired of seeing these fighters fight to the safe loss, be a man and go out swinging. Charge him, throw some fancy combination you would never normally try, just do something. Don't just stand there and lose.


maia tryed, and he ran away.....


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Personally I don't care that Silva makes a mockery of other fighters. I find it rather pathetic that he can dance, run or stand there bobbing his head around and that his opposition can't do a damn thing about it. Put him in with some real fighters, not these pretenders.
> 
> If you can't beat him playing it safe then go all out like Griffin did, either you will wake up in a few seconds or you might get lucky. I am tired of seeing these fighters fight to the safe loss, be a man and go out swinging. Charge him, throw some fancy combination you would never normally try, just do something. Don't just stand there and lose.


 +rep

Maia should get a room with Dan Hardy. They can both be the "ppls champs" for taking beatings and doing almost nothing about it.

Is all of Brazil proud of Maia today like all of England was 2 weeks ago for Hardy??

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## deadly3 (Aug 6, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> maia tryed, and he ran away.....


he didnt try anything, dont listen to joe rogan dude lol
the only thing he tryed the whole fight is to be in a turtle position on his back and wait for anderson to jump into a triangle or something lol.. there is much expectation from andy so "KO FANS" blame it all on him.. but there is much more to it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

alizio said:


> +rep
> 
> Maia should get a room with Dan Hardy. They can both be the "ppls champs" for taking beatings and doing almost nothing about it.
> 
> ...


Hardy tried to fight but was getting dominated, Maia tried to fight but Anderson was running away. Yes the guy some consider the best striker in MMA was running like a bitch from a guy with mediocre striking.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok most of the talk that is going on now can/should be held in the pinned anderson maia fight thread,


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> maia tryed, and he ran away.....


What, Maia doesn't know how to run? He can't figure out how to use the octagon to corner Silva? It isn't like this is an open battlefield and Silva can run to China or something, they are in a small octagon, figure out something to do. If you can't get it to work play the game your opponent wants you to. 

We have seen it with Leites, Cote and Maia now. Fighters need to stop trying not to lose and start trying to win. It shouldn't matter what the opponent does, if you can't find a way to win then you don't deserve to win. Maybe they should implement a ref stoppage rule for a fighter being too pathetic to win?

Silva's actions annoy me too but what annoys me a lot more is him being fed cans like Maia who have absolutely no chance at beating him. You want him to fight give him someone that will challenge him. I don't care if it takes putting him in with Lesnar or Velasquez, we already know what Silva is going to do to fighters who can't make it interesting.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Silva's actions annoy me too but what annoys me a lot more is him being fed cans like Maia who have absolutely no chance at beating him. You want him to fight give him someone that will challenge him. I don't care if it takes putting him in with Lesnar or Velasquez, we already know what Silva is going to do to fighters who can't make it interesting.


I do not accept this. First off, Maia was given the fight because Belfort and Sonnen were injured. Silva was already scheduled to fight. Secondly, if the fighter poses no threat, the theres no reason Anderson shouldn't blow through him. No excuse for that.

And yeah I'm not opposed to putting him in there with Lesnar. I'd like to see Lesnar maul him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I can only imagine how pissed Dana is.

I'm not a big Dana White fan, I will admit it, but there's no doubt that this guy is a seriousl MMA fan and wants to see great fights, and wants to see great fighters fight great fights.

He's also pissed that his P4P fighter had such a bad, embarrassing fight.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Silva's actions annoy me too but what annoys me a lot more is him being fed cans like Maia who have absolutely no chance at beating him. You want him to fight give him someone that will challenge him.


Hence why his original opponent was supposed to be Belfort. Sonnen would have been the replacement over Maia had he been medically able to fight. And while Maia certainly doesn't possess the overall skill set to legitimately challenge A. Silva, he's still one of the best the MW division has to offer and far from a "can."


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, you think DW is pissed off? Check out his twitter now lol.



> # @BB_Undead **** u
> # @jmcc445 go **** yourself scumbag
> # @92Brougham I give a shit about the fans. I don't give a shit about u! Get off my twitter and never watch ufc again
> # @92Brougham go **** yourself!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok now that is funny.

can you post a link ?


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I've never really been that mad about anything Dana has done but throwing the title down and throwing a hissy fit b/c a fight turned out bad that his people put together is way over the top. When this fight was announced alot of people thought it would be Silva-Leites 2. Put him against better opponenets Dana and you wont have to go on dumb ass rants


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Moral of the story, never match Silva up with a Bjj guy ever ever again. He's to smart to fall in the trap, and it will be a awesome fight just like this one was.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

M_D said:


> ok now that is funny.
> 
> can you post a link ?


http://twitter.com/DANAWHITE

Here is what each of those guys said initially as well.



92Brougham said:


> @danawhite is full of shit when he says he doesn't wanna see Silva vs. Pierre. Stop acting like u give a shit about the fans Dana #mma #ufc





jmcc445 said:


> # @danawhite Can't wait for next Sat to see some real fights on Strikeforce for Fuckin FREEEEEE! U should refund everyones money u CROOK!
> # @danawhite Anderson Silva the P4P best? LMAO Fedor would maul that pussssssy like a Russian Wolf on a brazilian kitten.
> # @danawhite BBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ur fights sucked I want my ******* money back!





BB_Undead said:


> # @danawhite Thats the spirit
> # @danawhite It's ok though, I'll still stream your event tonight so people can watch it on the internet.
> # @danawhite Think you need to quit worrying about us "pirates" out here and do something better to show your organization in a better light
> # @danawhite You are making your organization more like entertainment everyday...it's coming back now and will eventually sink your ship
> ...


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

box said:


> Moral of the story, never match Silva up with a Bjj guy ever ever again. He's to smart to fall in the trap, and it will be a awesome fight just like this one was.


Is it bjj guys OR fellow Brazilians?

Maybe it's Brazilian bjj guys


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I pray shogun wins against machida, just so him and silva can fight. No way in hell Shogun is gonna let him dance around without a fight.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Nobody would engage Silva better than Fedor


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Well at this point, Dana might send him to strikforce.


----------



## SRCSBaseball (Aug 1, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anderson_Silva 

Check under his MMA record section for todays fight. lol


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Dana has every right to be pissed off.

This was a very bad representation of what mma is all about and bad for business.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The only person Dana should plame is himself!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> The only person Dana should plame is himself!


why, they did not schedule maia to anderson first this is a filler match persay and also how was he supposed to know anderson would act like he did


this was just posted in another thread


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

M_D said:


> why, they did not schedule maia to anderson first this is a filler match persay and also how was he supposed to know anderson would act like he did


Anderson is a counter puncher and he doesn't engage if you don't have an opponent who does. You can't put the guy against somebody like Maia who was obv. scared to engage after the first round! Maia did everything in his power in my mind. I know it was all a little messed up with the Sonnen, Belfort stuff.. but well, the first 2,3 rounds were alright in my mind.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> From Ariel Helwani (who was there live) Twitter - "Dana threw down the title and left in the 4th round."


THIS IS PRICELESS!!!
Dana should be pissed.
Silva's behavior was outrageous and disrespectful.
He lost a fan with me.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Anderson is a counter puncher and he doesn't engage if you don't have an opponent who does. You can't put the guy against somebody like Maia who was obv. scared to engage after the first round! Maia did everything in his power in my mind. I know it was all a little messed up with the Sonnen, Belfort stuff.. but well, the first 2,3 rounds were alright in my mind.


Stop making excuses up man. That performance was truly embarrassing and a real low point for mma in general.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Stop making excuses up man. That performance was truly embarrassing and a real low point for mma in general.


It was embarassing noone is making excuses for Silva we just wanna know why Dana buts ALL the blame on the fighters when him an Joe Silva put this fight together NOT Silva and then throws some 10 year old hissy fit and disses arguably the best fighter in the world. Did they watch the Leites fight? Anderson is smart enough to not grapple with Maia and Maia is smart enough to not trade with Silva what you get is a stalemate we saw this in the Leites fight and they still put this fight together which is fine but dont go all bitchy on Silva when it happens, most thought this would happen


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Stop making excuses up man. That performance was truly embarrassing and a real low point for mma in general.


If Dana doesn't learn from his mistakes, I guarantee you he will from now on! 

I don't make any excuses, I was very disappointed with Silva today.

Maia is the real champion for me that night, he showed something in that fight wich I didn't saw from anybody in a long long time!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> It was embarassing noone is making excuses for Silva we just wanna know why Dana buts ALL the blame on the fighters when him an Joe Silva put this fight together NOT Silva and then throws some 10 year old hissy fit and disses arguably the best fighter in the world. Did they watch the Leites fight? Anderson is smart enough to not grapple with Maia and Maia is smart enough to not trade with Silva what you get is a stalemate we saw this in the Leites fight and they still put this fight together which is fine but dont go all bitchy on Silva when it happens, most thought this would happen


um...then anderson should have striked with maia :confused02: 

like I said before being mostly a counter puncher is no excuse and like I put as an example before chuck is a counter puncher and probably one of the best but he would kick his own ass if he did what anderson just pulled in the ring


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> It was embarassing noone is making excuses for Silva we just wanna know why Dana buts ALL the blame on the fighters when him an Joe Silva put this fight together NOT Silva and then throws some 10 year old hissy fit and disses arguably the best fighter in the world. Did they watch the Leites fight? Anderson is smart enough to not grapple with Maia and Maia is smart enough to not trade with Silva what you get is a stalemate we saw this in the Leites fight and they still put this fight together which is fine but dont go all bitchy on Silva when it happens, most thought this would happen


Im not in the know here, but isnt it ultimately up to anderson silva on who he fights? I mean, i find it hard to believe that dana and joe silva didnt offer anderson to move up to LHW again or hell even HW, prior to giving him Maia? Maybe he rejected the offer? Who else was there for him to fight legitimately at MW? They gave the best match up possible.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

M_D said:


> um...then anderson should have striked with maia :confused02:
> 
> like I said before being mostly a counter puncher is no excuse and like I put as an example before chuck is a counter puncher and probably one of the best but he would kick his own ass if he did what anderson just pulled in the ring


and he would get tooled by Anderson, I dunno what was wrong with him I can almost guarantee something will come out in the coming days, either he didn't train and gassed which is what it looked like to me or he was ill either way it was 1 fight everyone needs to back up, he will probly fight Vitor or a top 205'er next fight and most likely KO them. I personally enjoy Anderson's dancing its called movement striking is more than throwing bombs



Mckeever said:


> Im not in the know here, but isnt it ultimately up to anderson silva on who he fights? I mean, i find it hard to believe that dana and joe silva didnt offer anderson to move up to LHW again or hell even HW, prior to giving him Maia? Maybe he rejected the offer? Who else was there for him to fight legitimately at MW? They gave the best match up possible.


Aside from Vitor there isn't anyone that's the problem I said in the discussion thread I think he should move up to 205 permanately since MW is cleaned out, I also said I think Vitor should fight at 205 imo so even that fight might not be at 185


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> It was embarassing noone is making excuses for Silva we just wanna know why Dana buts ALL the blame on the fighters when him an Joe Silva put this fight together NOT Silva and then throws some 10 year old hissy fit and disses arguably the best fighter in the world. Did they watch the Leites fight? Anderson is smart enough to not grapple with Maia and Maia is smart enough to not trade with Silva what you get is a stalemate we saw this in the Leites fight and they still put this fight together which is fine but dont go all bitchy on Silva when it happens, most thought this would happen


When there is zero chance you will lose, and you completely outmatch your opponent, and when you engage and he has absolutely no defense you FINISH THE GOD DAMN FIGHT! I would take even one iota of credence in your argument if Silva was actually threatened, it was absolute bullshit for him to disrespect the fans, the UFC and his opponent like that. He's an arrogant idiot that lost just about every fan he had tonight. I could care less if they fire him and ship him off to strikeforce, nobody will care, his fights are horribly boring and he has zero class. I'd rather sniff a fart from a middle-aged east-indian hooker than watch him fight ever again. Screw Anderson Silva, fire his ass.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

rabakill said:


> When there is zero chance you will lose, and you completely outmatch your opponent, and when you engage and he has absolutely no defense you FINISH THE GOD DAMN FIGHT! I would take even one iota of credence in your argument if Silva was actually threatened, it was absolute bullshit for him to disrespect the fans, the UFC and his opponent like that. He's an arrogant idiot that lost just about every fan he had tonight.


He should have finished just like GSP should have finished Hardy both outmatched their opponents greatly, I agree in that regard. Th 4th and 5th rounds Anderson just looked out of it I dunno, either way it's 1 fight, I'm not gonna crucify and rip his asshole open over 1 poor performance (even though the Leites fight was bad I don't blame Andy for it). Again he will most likely be matched against a top 5 205'er especially since Dana is so butt hurt over this fight and it will probly be back to business as usual. It's one fight every guy has a bad day in any profession, congratualtions Anderson you are human.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I just think Silva should have fought a normal fight. I just don't get all that fooling arround in the cage, all that "monkey-ing". 
In the first 2 rounds at least he looked like he could have finnished the fight. Instead he insisted on making a circus in the ring. 4th and 5th round were almost painful to watch imo. It almost looke like Silva was running away from Maia.
I don't blame Maia at all.
He had one chance only. ONE!!! Take the fight to the ground. he tried that, not "Leites style", but he stood there in front of Silva, took some heavy blows and kept on coming... I have a HUGE respect for Maia now.
But Silva, i don't now. Is till see him as the best P4P, but the show he poot on toninght. USELESS !!!


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Wouldn't be surprised if Dana tries to force Anderson to fight Machida. 

Anderson has always been disrespectful.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Good will come from this, lads. Anderson wants competition, and me thinks DW might be ticked enough to give it to him (expect nothing but tough fights from now on). It might not seem like it, but the long term effects of tonight will be good for the company.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

rabakill said:


> When there is zero chance you will lose, and you completely outmatch your opponent, and when you engage and he has absolutely no defense you FINISH THE GOD DAMN FIGHT! *I would take even one iota of credence in your argument if Silva was actually threatened,* it was absolute bullshit for him to disrespect the fans, the UFC and his opponent like that. He's an arrogant idiot that lost just about every fan he had tonight. I could care less if they fire him and ship him off to strikeforce, nobody will care, his fights are horribly boring and he has zero class. I'd rather sniff a fart from a middle-aged east-indian hooker than watch him fight ever again. Screw Anderson Silva, fire his ass.


didn't you listen to Silva when Rogan hold him the microphone??


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> He should have finished just like GSP should have finished Hardy both outmatched their opponents greatly, I agree in that regard. Th 4th and 5th rounds Anderson just looked out of it I dunno, either way it's 1 fight, I'm not gonna crucify and rip his asshole open over 1 poor performance (even though the Leites fight was bad I don't blame Andy for it). Again he will most likely be matched against a top 5 205'er especially since Dana is so butt hurt over this fight and it will probly be back to business as usual. It's one fight every guy has a bad day in any profession, congratualtions Anderson you are human.


GSP tried his hardest he could to finish him and couldn't because there was a lack of skill. Anderson Silva didn't finish because he's a complete moron, plain and simple, his ego has eclipsed his rational thought processes and he's acting like a complete retard, not in the pejorative sense of the word, but the clinical term. I really do hope he's fired, put in the prelims or matched up against Velasquez, Carwin or Lesnar in his next fight.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

At the time, I was pretty upset with Silva's performance. But he's not obligated to fight in any manner. He won the fight decisively, once again, and did his job. I'd like to see better in the future, but he's had 11 fights in the UFC, and 2 of them have been less than stellar, not bad by any means. BJ had a horrible performance today, and LOST. So it's better to look bad and win than look bad and lose.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont like posting right after an event because people overract to everything it's upsurd at times but this is too much. Anderson has been downright phenominal in the years he's been with the UFC and he had 1 bad performance and he should be fired or he should be put on the undercard, it's 1 fight let it go, he will matched with a striker next fight guaranteed and it will be someone in the top 5 LHW rankings no doubt imo, probably Rampage or Shogun.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> didn't you listen to Silva when Rogan hold him the microphone??


do you actually believe anything that was translated was actually what andy said?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> didn't you listen to Silva when Rogan hold him the microphone??


Do you speak Portuguese? Cause I would really like to know what Silva said.

It sure wasn't the bull shit that Soares spouted. Soares was trying to make up for what pissed off Dana White.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

M_D said:


> do you actually believe anything that was translated was actually what andy said?


by the look on anderson silva's face when he said it, sounds on par with what soares said.

i seriously doubt soares would say something completely diffrent that what spider wanted said, right in front of his face.

what silva says before and after the fight sure doesn't go along with how arragont and disrespectful he was during the fight, maybe he has a split personality, or just can't handle his emotions in the ring, all comes across as he isn;t that strong mentally....

it was wrong what he did to maia, who from what i saw, showed him nothing but respect through everything, but i still have no doubt that is exactly what silva said post fight...why would silva allow soares to say anything but what silva actully wants put out there?

were are ya'll getting this assumtion from?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I love anderson as a fighter but that fight was an embarrassments. One thing though that pisses me off other than the fight is DANA White. Yes he should be mad but he should realize it is his fault. Really if you have the best fight in the world in ur disposal y the hell would you put him in the octagon with a opponent who is a underdog. Dana White should man up and give Anderson a real challenger, f all the embarrassment garbage. Dana should make get his people to make better match up. Maia was a non factor before nate got dropped.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Does A. Silva have an evil twin who likes to f8ck with his life or something?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> by the look on anderson silva's face when he said it, sounds on par with what soares said.
> 
> i seriously doubt soares would say something completely diffrent that what spider wanted said, right in front of his face.
> 
> ...


Soares got caught doing just that after the Leites fight. Soares "translated" that Anderson was apologizing but in reality he said something about how he won the fight and the crowd shouldn't boo him because it isn't his job to entertain them.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Soares got caught doing just that after the Leites fight. Soares "translated" that Anderson was apologizing but in reality he said something about how he won the fight and the crowd shouldn't boo him because it isn't his job to entertain them.


oh really?, i never heard about that, intresting LOL...if thats the case, the the ufc should asign him someone else.

why does anderson allow him to change he's words??, if he wants to be an as.s, don't hide behind a translator, he knows anuff english to say whats on his mind.

if i was him, i'd be pissed at soares for changing what i wanted to be said.

by the look on anderson's face, the disappointed look, i would assume thats what he said, but do i believe him, no, becuase he's actions don't back up his words, you can't be that disrespectful and nasty, then just change like that, he's being fake somewhere...i can't believe anything the man says after this. its two diffrent people, its just a act.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Silva: "Maia hit like soft pillow"
Translator: "Maia hit like Tyson"

Silva:"Maia so fearful, he flinched when I scratched my butt"
Translator:"Maia have heart of a thousand lions"


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

ROFL, this is why we should all learn Portuguese. Or Russian, for that matter, until Fedor decides to speak more English.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

:thumb02:



footodors said:


> Silva: "Maia hit like soft pillow"
> Translator: "Maia hit like Tyson"
> 
> Silva:"Maia so fearful, he flinched when I scratched my butt"
> Translator:"Maia have heart of a thousand lions"


LMAOOOOOOO


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

It reminds me so much of the movie Mr. Baseball


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> oh really?, i never heard about that, intresting LOL...if thats the case, the the ufc should asign him someone else.
> 
> why does anderson allow him to change he's words??, if he wants to be an as.s, don't hide behind a translator, he knows anuff english to say whats on his mind.
> 
> ...


It pretty much goes completely with what has been said about Silva speaking English fine but refusing to do so because he doesn't give a damn about anyone. 

He probably knows that Soares is covering for him and likes being able to speak down on the fans in his native tongue. Brazilian fans probably get a kick out of it too.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

420atalon said:


> It pretty much goes completely with what has been said about Silva speaking English fine but refusing to do so because he doesn't give a damn about anyone.
> 
> He probably knows that Soares is covering for him and likes being able to speak down on the fans in his native tongue. Brazilian fans probably get a kick out of it too.


kinda a bitch move to hide behind a translator. he should be able to say what he wants to say. he's not too brave huh?


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

If it hasn't already been posted; here it is.

Dana White on UFC 112/Anderson Silva.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> kinda a bitch move to hide behind a translator. he should be able to say what he wants to say. he's not too brave huh?


I would bet Soares doesn't want him speaking directly as he can cover for his cash cow that way.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I would bet Soares doesn't want him speaking directly as he can cover for his cash cow that way.


Or...Anderson doesn't speak english very well...

Not everything is a big conspiracy, jesus. And its not like NO-ONE who watches the UFC can speak Portugese. Pretty sure it would come out if Soares was just making shit up. Think a second, god damn.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

And if the translator would changed the words of Silva it would have been noticed. Do you think that there's no MMA fan who speaks portugese and english?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Or...Anderson doesn't speak english very well...
> 
> Not everything is a big conspiracy, jesus. And its not like NO-ONE who watches the UFC can speak Portugese. Pretty sure it would come out if Soares was just making shit up. Think a second, god damn.


it has come out before that he makes shit up


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

M_D said:


> it has come out before that he makes shit up


I honestly didn't know that. Doesn't really matter though, changing what a fighter says in a post-fight interview isn't exactly something you can get away with considering the amount of people watching. To imply that Soares made up what Silva said to "protect his cash cow" is just plain stupid.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Biowza said:


> *I honestly didn't know that*. Doesn't really matter though, changing what a fighter says in a post-fight interview isn't exactly something you can get away with considering the amount of people watching. To imply that Soares made up what Silva said to "protect his cash cow" is just plain stupid.


no wories I found it out earlier today :thumb02: 

the thing i dont get is anderson speaks good enough english to where he does not need a translator so why does he use one.

the situation with him making stuff up reminds me allot of teh movie Mr. Baseball, he would make stuff up just because he knew the right things to say even if the person h ewas translating for didnt


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Or...Anderson doesn't speak english very well...
> 
> Not everything is a big conspiracy, jesus. And its not like NO-ONE who watches the UFC can speak Portugese. Pretty sure it would come out if Soares was just making shit up. Think a second, god damn.


It's not that the traslator makes up stuff but you wonder howmuch is lost in translation. Silva talked longer than his translator did and the translator repeated himself and talked slower. You just wonder what his exact words are. 

Hell think about it we all speak the same language here and at times we have a hard time understanding exactly what other people on this forum mean by their words.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I asked a Portuguese speaking member for a translation and it was actually similar to what Soares said. You can see his post in the fight thread.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I was just going to post that 420atalon thanks so much for asking him, was he translating the in ring after fight interview or the conference?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

M_D said:


> I was just going to post that 420atalon thanks so much for asking him, was he translating the in ring after fight interview or the conference?


It was the in ring interview with Rogan.



Neto_Brazil said:


> Translating EXACTLY Anderson after fight speech when asked what happened after the first 2 rounds;
> 
> Anderson: "No, Demian is a great figther. He fought very well. Placed some punches that I did not expected and actually surprised me. But this is not how I am, I want to apologies everyone. I think I went overboard, it's time to get back and reflect because my humillty is what made me be how I am, and today for sure...... (and stopped there)"


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> It's not that the traslator makes up stuff but you wonder howmuch is lost in translation. Silva talked longer than his translator did and the translator repeated himself and talked slower. You just wonder what his exact words are.
> 
> Hell think about it we all speak the same language here and at times we have a hard time understanding exactly what other people on this forum mean by their words.


I'm assuming you don't speak another language, because speaking two, it is actually rather difficult to translate "exactly" what the other fighter is saying. It's actually almost impossible to exactly translate and form a coherent english sentence. People are implying that Soares just totally said the opposite of what Silva said, which is retarded.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I see it this way, A. Silva dominated for 4 rounds. He attacked and Maia just ran away. Maia was scared to stand up, same with A. SIlva scared to grapple (wich in MMA should be the equal)

I dont know what happend in the 5th, Maia grew balls and attacked but wtf did Silva didnt react?




ps: anyone saw Silva do Machida impression for 5 sec?


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Rusko said:


> ps: anyone saw Silva do Machida impression for 5 sec?


yes I started cracking up because it was so accurate, he switched to the "Lyoto" stance in the 2nd round I believe.


----------

